# Lightning plugin for Thunderbird missing after big Perl update



## willbprog127 (Jan 5, 2017)

Greetings all,

Yesterday(ish) there was a large update / reinstall of many packages due to changes in Perl.  After this large update, Lightning (the calendar app) disappeared from Thunderbird.

Is it gone for good, or was this an oopsie?

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2017)

Not sure which one it was but a bunch of them got deleted.

http://www.freshports.org/search.ph...own=asc&search=Search&format=html&branch=head

Edit: Ah. I see it's been integrated in the Thunderbird port itself. If you build from ports check if you have the option turned on:

```
LIGHTNING=on: Calendar extension
```


----------



## willbprog127 (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow, that stinks.  That's going to curtail my usage of FreeBSD because I absolutely *must* have a calendar app that can access iCal on my server.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2017)

Not sure how long your system hasn't been updated but check /usr/ports/UPDATING too:

```
2011-10-19

Affects: users of mail/thunderbird or www/seamonkey with lightning
         plugin installed.

Author: gecko@FreeBSD.org

Reason: 
  To get an up to date version of lightning you should use the new
  LIGHTNING option in mail/thunderbird or www/seamonkey. This option
  is not enabled by default so you have to run "make config" prior
  to the build. The old deskutils/lightning-thunderbird and
  deskutils/lightning ports should no longer be used and will be
  removed very soon.

  Like other XPIs ports, lightning now registers itself as a global
  extension and doesn't create the XPI to be installed manually.
  Upgrading users should remove lightning from their profile before
  installing Thunderbird or SeaMonkey the first time with the new
  LIGHTNING option enabled.
```


----------



## willbprog127 (Jan 5, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Not sure how long your system hasn't been updated but check /usr/ports/UPDATING too


Thanks for that.  I update every day.  Back to Linux for the time-being. 
UPDATE: Also, I use the binaries so I don't build my ports.


----------



## willbprog127 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just an update for anyone in the future...

I was able to get Lightning back by following these steps:


Temporarily rename your existing .thunderbird directory (for example: .thunderbird~)

Start up Thunderbird and click 'Keep' when asked about using the built-in calendar
Close Thunderbird

Copy the only extension present in the extensions directory of the new profile to the extensions directory of your existing profile
Trash the new .thunderbird folder
Rename your existing .thunderbird~ directory back to .thunderbird
Enjoy!


----------



## willbprog127 (Jan 17, 2017)

And now after the latest binary package updates, Lightning is not working again.  Gee whiz devs, y'all are driving me crazy!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 8, 2017)

SirDice said:


> … If you build from ports check if you have the option turned on:
> 
> ```
> LIGHTNING=on: Calendar extension
> ...



An extract from output from `sudo make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes configure`:


```
Adding configure options from /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/thunderbird-45.7.1/.mozconfig
  --program-transform-name=s/thunderbird/thunderbird/
  --enable-single-profile
  --disable-profilesharing
  --enable-application=mail
  --enable-official-branding
  --prefix=/usr/local
  --enable-jemalloc
  --with-system-libevent
  --enable-system-ffi
  --with-system-graphite2
  --with-system-harfbuzz
  --enable-system-hunspell
  --with-system-icu
  --with-intl-api
  --with-system-jpeg=/usr/local
  --with-system-nspr
  --with-system-nss
  --with-system-png=/usr/local
  --enable-system-pixman
  --with-system-soundtouch
  --enable-system-sqlite
  --with-system-libvpx
  --with-system-vorbis
  --with-system-ogg
  --enable-chrome-format=omni
  --enable-default-toolkit=cairo-gtk3
  --enable-pie
  --with-pthreads
  --enable-extensions=default
  --enable-necko-protocols=default
  --with-system-zlib
  --with-system-bz2
  --enable-optimize
  --enable-startup-notification
  --disable-gstreamer
  --disable-gconf
  --enable-gnomeui
  --disable-libproxy
  --enable-alsa
  --enable-pulseaudio
  --disable-rust
  --disable-debug
  --disable-debug-symbols
  --enable-release
  --enable-dtrace
  --disable-gold
  --disable-profiling
  --disable-tests
  --disable-strip
  --disable-install-strip
  --enable-calendar
```

With '--enable-calendar' there, should I expect a subsequent installation from ports to include Lightning?


----------

